#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  gas volume shrinkage due to liquids extraction

## vijaysin2000

Dears,
I am working on a gas exploration prospect, about 120bcf (recoverable) CGR of about 100, and pressures in the range of 3500 psi.

For the sake of sales gas calculations what sort of gas volume shrinkage due to liquids extraction should I assume.
Is there a thumb rule to this.
Can anyone help please?
No PVT available!



Regards
VJsinSee More: gas volume shrinkage due to liquids extraction

----------


## vinomarky

I'm unaware of any widely accepted rule of thumb, which is why when I went through a similar exercise I ended up fitting some rough relationships myself - but they were for a gas under almost twice the pressure and with less than half the CGR, so please use caution in applying to your situation

Gas Shrinkage was ~0.08% per bbl/mmcf of condensate (ie in your case CGR of 100 bbl/mmcf, would result in 8% shrinkage of the wet gas)
CGR reduced from initial value to 25% of the initial value, linearly with fraction of EUR produced (ie in your case, CGR would start at 100, and reduce to 25 over the life of the asset linearly with cum production)

Hope this helps

----------


## vijaysin2000

Dear  Vino, 
Thanks, most helpful.

----------

